# BERGWERK Guide & Ride 2009



## Rocklandbiker (3. Dezember 2008)

*Biken in traumhafter Kulisse..........................*

ab 2009 bietet *rockland sports* gefÃ¼hrte Mountainbike Touren fÃ¼r Bergwerk Fahrer und die die es noch werden wollen an.    

Location: *PfÃ¤lzerwald *


















*Termine:*

Sa: 28.03.2009 / Start: 12:00 Uhr
Sa: 18.04.2009 / Start: 12:00 Uhr
Sa: 30.05.2009 / Start: 13:00 Uhr
Sa: 27.06.2009 / Start: 10:00 Uhr *  
Sa: 25.07.2009 / Start: 10:00 Uhr *
Sa: 29.08.2009 / Start: 13:00 Uhr
Sa: 26.10.2009 / Start: 12:00 Uhr
Sa: 31.10.2009 / Start: 12:00 Uhr

* Startzeit wird bei groÃer Hitze (Sommermonate) event. auf 09:00 Uhr vorverlegt !!!!

der Unkostenbeitrag betrÃ¤gt â¬ 15,00 p.P. / fÃ¼r Bergwerk Fahrer â¬ 5,00 p.P. !

weitere detailierte Info`s folgen...................

Anmeldungen unter: [email protected]


----------



## valium97 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo RK,

super Idee!!! Dir wird wahrscheinlich auch mit 90 nicht langweilig, oder?!? 

Schön, dass es noch welche wie Dich gibt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (3. Dezember 2008)

Das Engagement kann man nur loben!!!


----------



## chris84 (3. Dezember 2008)

und wieder ein Grund, in den Pfälzer Wald zu fahren! 

Tolle sache, Rüdiger!


----------

